# Time



## happa95 (Mar 23, 2008)

How long did it take everyone to get sub-2 minutes?


----------



## LarsN (Mar 23, 2008)

It took me 6 months of not very intense practice. I practiced 3x3 speed more.
But I've only had one sub2 (1:50,92) and a lot just above the 2 min mark.

I use 3-cycling CO, CP and freestyle edges.


----------



## mizzle (Mar 23, 2008)

It took me about two weeks of barely there effort and a day or two of hard effort on corners, and about two weeks of halfhearted effort on full solving.

I just switched how I do the memo a little bit, and it's working out much better.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, thats a good question...
i think after 1 or 2 month or so...
about two or three weeks ago, i timed it very often and realized that i have about 90% sub-2...using old pochmann... i think memo is important...

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 24, 2008)

for me... hasn't happened yet. haha. idk how long ago I learned BLD, but I know that I didn't do it for a LONG time because I hated my method, then got back into it when I learned pochmann. When I start getting sub-3s or sub-3:30s at least, I'll fully switch to something like M2 to achieve the goal...

sub-2... I'm comin' after you.


----------



## happa95 (Mar 29, 2008)

yay! u give me hope! i use original Pochmann. M2 is confusing.... lol


----------



## joey (Mar 29, 2008)

M2 is NOT confusing. I understood it straight away, after knowing old Pochmann. It is the SAME concept, with jsut a few tweaks.


----------



## alexc (Mar 29, 2008)

joey said:


> M2 is NOT confusing. I understood it straight away, after knowing old Pochmann. It is the SAME concept, with jsut a few tweaks.



I agree, M2 is REALLY easy. I don't understand why a lot of people seem to think it is hard and have problems with it. I didn't even know old pochmann before learning it and I understood it.

As for sub 2 I think it took maybe a month?


----------



## blah (Jun 4, 2008)

why is everyone here taking at most only 2 months to sub-2? if it's that easy, how come there are only 40 people sub-2 in the world now? (and if it's that easy, how come i'm not sub-2 yet  not even sub-3  i've been doing bld for about half a year now)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2008)

blah said:


> why is everyone here taking at most only 2 months to sub-2? if it's that easy, how come there are only 40 people sub-2 in the world now? (and if it's that easy, how come i'm not sub-2 yet  not even sub-3  i've been doing bld for about half a year now)



I'd like to know that too. Some of these people are just too talented. It took me one year and two months to get there.

But by the way, if you count times at home, I suspect there are way over 100 people sub-2. It's harder getting them in competition, though.

Hey, if you only count competition solves, I'm faster than Joey!  (I might as well claim that as long as I can - it's not that long until Euro 2008, where I'm sure he'll rectify that rather ridiculous situation.)

Oh, and by the way, I did find M2 quite difficult to learn, so I understand why other people have problems with it. But I like it a lot now! I'm starting to believe the problem with M2 is simply that no one has written a really good tutorial for it yet - does anyone actually know of a good tutorial for M2 for a beginner to learn from? I currently tend to point people to Erik's site, which is the best description I've read. But it's still a bit difficult to understand, I think.


----------



## joey (Jun 4, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hey, if you only count competition solves, I'm faster than Joey!  (I might as well claim that as long as I can - it's not that long until Euro 2008, where I'm sure he'll rectify that rather ridiculous situation.)



Go Mike! That Joey guy is crap anyway! Well, we'll have to see how well he does at EC, when I spoke to him last, he said that he wants sub1:30 at least, but he also wants to try get something very fast in comp (sub-1), but he knows that at the end of the day, competitions are just a lot of fun.


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 4, 2008)

I have never done it myself. I am already hestitating with getting sub 3.


----------



## Jacco (Jun 4, 2008)

Meh.. I hate my method (edges with T/J perm, corner 3 cycling). I almost always get sub-1 minute memo, but my execution is so slooow...
I'm still waiting for a sub-2, currently my personal best is 2:02.61


----------



## joey (Jun 4, 2008)

I can execute that method in around a minute I guess.


----------



## Jacco (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice, but I can't =P, I'm currently learning M2 though.


----------

